# So sieht man aus, wenn man 186 kg abgenommen hat x18



## armin (27 Dez. 2008)




----------



## smaxx (27 Dez. 2008)

sexy


----------



## floyd (27 Dez. 2008)

Uaaaaahhhhhhhhh , krass


----------



## VenomXYZ (29 Dez. 2008)

Wäh


----------



## Katzun (29 Dez. 2008)

aber krass was der geschaft hat, sowas musst du erstmal auf die reihe bekommen, die hautlappen danach lassen sich bei der masse nicht vermeiden. stellt sich dann nur die frage was für ihn schöner war, einen strammen dicken bauch zu haben, oder die "lappen"


----------



## Jeaniholic (29 Dez. 2008)

Tja. jetzt könnte er einen auf Flughörnchen machen und von Baum zu Baum gleiten...


----------



## Muli (10 Jan. 2009)

Das letzte Bild scheint Ihn ja nach allen Operationen zu zeigen!

Respekt vor der Leistung!


----------



## maierchen (10 Jan. 2009)

Das nenn ich Eisernen Willen!:thumbup:


----------

